# Happy birthday Pete



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

happy birthday young man!!!

When I see you are only 32 years old today I must say I am impressed with your depth of knowelage.

You add a great deal of insight to cheftalk.

Have a happy day.
cc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Pete!









Gritty Kitty ain't so pretty,
But it's really thick.
It fills my cat box oh so snug;
It always does the trick.

I like to rub it on my toe
And squish and squish and squish!
It rare offends my tender nose,
Like a smelly fish!

Its texture is a joy to me,
It's just as smooth as silk.
It makes my little whiskers twitch;
It stays crunchy, even in milk!

I may not be the President,
I may not be the Pope,
But as long as I have Gritty Kitty,
I shall never mope!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

---What a heartwarming poem!!

Happy birthday, Pete! Another day older, another day wiser.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

uh, interesting choice Chrose....

*Have great birthday Pete!!!! Many happy returns of the day!*


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy birthday Pete!

Your dinner at Bouchon sounds great! :lips:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Birthday Pete!!

What to wish after Chrose's post?

May your dreams come true. Na ta ekatostiseis me ygeia -Be a hundred with health.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes. And chrose, your beautiful poem and card has brought a tear to my eye (or is it just the dirty Gritty Kitty sitting in the corner). LOL!!!!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Pete!!Reads like your celebrating it well.
Le bouchon, is on my Chicago list....thanks


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Congratulations with yourself, as we would say in my house 

32 huh? I remember 32, I think!


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

Happy Birthday, PETE:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pete,

Consider this an extension of your birthday celebration! (Translation: Sorry I'm late!)

Best wishes for a happy, healthy and delicious year. :bounce:


----------

